# Anyone Use GK Calls?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new goose call and noticed this one which I thought was pretty cool. I've always wanted to get a jack miner band and this is most likely my best chance of doing so.

http://www.gkcalls.com/

Has anyone ever tried a GK call? How do they compare to other short reeds on the market?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Anas Strepera
I have many of the big name calls I usually have two goosecalls and one duck call on my lanyard(any more drives me crazy) The go to call is always the GK. By nature it is a deep call. It seems to take an average amount of air to operate(less than a Super Mag more than a SMH) Mine starts low and breaks to a nice sharp honk. AS you know the tuning will be the difference. Mine is a flocknokkers edition tuned by Cliff. Its a great call for big geese. If I hunted more small geese I would try a Little Giant(High pitch works on big geese to). My opinion -its a great call.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

GK Calls are top notch and Bob Alfieri is a heck of a guy to deal with. Give Bob a call and check out the Little Giant (LG-1), awesome call.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello
They are good calls,I have all the GK except the jack miner and my favorite is the CK 2...My supermag always stay in the house while the GK's are on the lanyard...The snow goose call is awesome too


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The GK will be my next call on my lanyard. I love the way they blow.


----------



## jfp (Jan 27, 2004)

Never try the CK2 but over the three other one, my favorite is the little giant, easy to operate and you can get high has a snow geese to low as a big 12 pounder hunker. It has been the call I used 99 % of the time this year over the Ground SM and the gk slayer and around here we hunt 7 to 15 pounds goose.

Just my opinion
J-F


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

JFP
I agree,the LG1 is a good call...It was my go to call last year,i switched for the ck2 just because it take less air to blow...I have mine tuned light and this call is lound and fassstttttt!!!


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

which one do you guys prefer , the giant killer or the ck ill mainly be using it for hunting and maybe a few competitions here and there?


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad to see that Todds calls are getting out into the area!!!!!!!!! Great calls from a great guy!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you for the feed back. :run:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

so which is the best call to buy for a new guy to the short reed market?????????


----------

